# Breeding angels



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Moved the pair, Phil and Lil from the 110 bar tank back to my 40 hex. They were getting pestered by the red minors. Guess they were not too upset with the move, they are now cleaning/ guarding a nice leaf of eggs. They couldnt even wait for my amazon sword to recover. So here, Ill give updates on my second spawn. Lets hope I can help these guys raise them to some healthy juvies


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

use the power of algae to raise the fry you must.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So an update. These fry got munched as did several bunches of eggs/ wigglers/ freeswimmers. So after deciding I had had enough, I pulled a leaf and hatched myself. It took much longer to hatch than what the parents would have done. Anyhow, as those were hatching they spawned again, and munched again. The fry I stole, there is about eight of them. I would day almost two weeks old by now. They are triangling up for me. Feeding on decapped BBS and golden pearls. 

Here is some pic spam! 










So today they have another batch who are freeswimming. So I stole about half of them. They are currently floating in the tank with the siblings. 





SO proud of how these guys look! They are growing well. If the parents finally figure it out, Ill be over run!


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking good! A serious warning, angel breeding is addictive. If you start hanging around other local angel breeders you're on the road to ruin, or at least a lot more tanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! Any fear of the larger fry nomming the smaller? 

As far as other tanks go, yeah I am breeding fancy bettas again so whats a few angel tanks compared to a few ( hundred) jars?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been mixing my apisto and GBR fry together for the last 2-3 weeks and I haven't seen any of them eating each other.Actually saw the oldest apistos sitting in the pot with the newly hatched fry yesterday and they are all still there.
Congrats! Those look great!
Even with way to many tanks I still have to bunch some of these guys up.I wouldn't mind more tanks,just can't figure out where to put them!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I congratulate you!
Years ago I had from work (because a large aquarium was) sucked juveniles of a Crypto sheet. It peeped out from the eggs of the tail. The parents attacked my hand. At home I have been breeding them. There were over 100 pieces. Artemia nauplii, dust feed (Cyclops), later glass mosquito larvae. They were as big as a coffee cup after 5 weeks. 4 I have again taken into the plant, the other in the pet shop This can be in einenm small pool render times. I remember like it. BTW beautifull images!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you both! 

Coffee cup size wow! I hope to get good growth like that. I placed the little ones with the older ones now and one of the smaller older ones has taken up with them and is staying close. Hoping he will teach them when and where food comes from! I do not suspect they will eat tonight seeing as they just started swimming but I will increase the food just a little tonight.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Competition for food could affect the growth of smaller ones. Good Luck!


----------

